# Halloween - Beautifully Carved Pumpkins that Aren't Scary



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2017)

Thought these were pretty neat, more HERE.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 26, 2017)

They are beautiful SeaBreeze and RadishRose. If I had that kind of talent I certainly wouldn't be  carving in pumpkin. It would be marble.


----------

